# Hot Wheels Question



## Scout123 (Feb 10, 2016)

What do you do when you're in the midst of making a pickup/delivery, and your phone starts buzzing with "2 new stops". Do you acknowledge the new stops or wait till you have finished your current stops?

The reason I ask... I once acknowledged a 2nd order while driving to the restaurant of my first order. Of course I ended up having to wait on the order and then the 2nd order ended up being a restaurant clear on the other side of town...and I ended up being late on delivery of the second order. Later, I think I read on here somewhere that you should never acknowledge more than one at a time. 

So is it a problem for Amazon dispatchers when you don't acknowledge a subsequent order while you're in the midst of another? Just not sure what is expected....


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

I acknowledge them any time it runs late, I just call the support agent. And mention that there was a lack of time, when they gave me the second order. And they take it off the record.


----------

